# Using Little Cleos and Kastmasters for the rivers



## Redi Rig (Oct 10, 2012)

Any word on what the main colors are this time of year for steelies?


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

Blue/silver is working the best for me caught three on that color last week then around november i start using orange I just bring a bunch and see whats working.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

You should have success with any color you are comfortable with as long as it is blue and silver.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

I agree blue silver green silver 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Any color as long as it is blue.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Clear water stick to the Chomes and blues, stained Orange, firetiger and any bright multi colored works, I also have been having great luck with large trolling spoons off the beaches.


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

Last year the neon green and silver worked for me the best. I am usually a blue and silver guy.


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

Just curious what weight spoons do you guys like to use
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I actually been trying some new ones this year and they have been catching since the start of September in the surf, check out the Stinger spoons they are lighter then you would think but are long and the trebles are bigger, they have 100's of different patterns. actually Salmon and lake trout trolling spoons and are my new favorite.

http://www.coldwatertackle.com/michigan-stinger-spoons

3-3/4 what I been using


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

You're not casting those trolling spoons, are you?


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I had some green and chartruse cobra spoons that always worked I lost them all and cannot find them anywhere. So I use the nylon jig paint and color my own and they work ok. The color I found was like "monkey puke". I like the 2" krocadile spoons. Also the rainbow trout color vibrax

promag


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

My question to the "surf fisherman" are you guys having better luck in morning or evening? any after dark fishing? reason i ask is i have caught steelies casting for walleye in the fall was wondering if this was a fluke or not I am not big into steelies but like to get 2 or 3 a year for the smoker, family always seems to like them around the holidays any info. would be appreciated


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

An alternate to spoons is Wiggle Warts. Any color that is blue and chrome or chrome and blue works.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

47dipseydivers said:


> Just curious what weight spoons do you guys like to use
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


2/5 oz works well


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

johnny fish said:


> My question to the "surf fisherman" are you guys having better luck in morning or evening? any after dark fishing? reason i ask is i have caught steelies casting for walleye in the fall was wondering if this was a fluke or not I am not big into steelies but like to get 2 or 3 a year for the smoker, family always seems to like them around the holidays any info. would be appreciated


at this time of the Year, Surf fishing you will get 80% of your hits in the time that you can see until the sun comes up in the morning. The fish will come to the mouths at night and real early morning then head out by sunup. Usually my buddies and I will get all our fish in the first hour of surf fishing.


----------

